# Opaline gourami - popeye on one eye only?



## kezzo80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Got an Opaline gourami with popeye on one side only. Noticed it this evening and it definitely wasn't there yesterday.

Doesn't show signs of dropsy and only the one eye is affected.

Tank is cycled 240 litre, External 305 filter, hydor 300 heater and 2 air stones.

Ammonia 0.1
Nitrite < 0.1
Nitrate 15
Last water change was Sunday 30%

It shares the tank with 9 tetras, 3 other gouramis, 3 rosy barbs, 2 Corys, 2 plecs and 4 Bala sharks.

Got a pic but it's not very clear......could it be trauma damage? I thought genuine popeye was usually in both eyes and it does get harrased by the other gouramis.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I would set up a small hospital tank 2 or 5 gallon (5 is better since most meds are measured for 5 gallon increments on doses.) 
No substrate (no gravel or sand) 
just a air driven sponge filter. ( make sure you can control ho much air is going into the filter. ) This will provide filtration and aeration.

A small adjustable heater. 
I would use water form the tank the sick fish came from and treated water that has sat for a day or so. 
I use melafix with great success.
follow the directions on the bottle. 
Good luck.


----------

